# Just had my body analysed @ Body power



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Just been to body power and tried out a body analysis machine, see results and recent pics attached for guidance!

Im pretty happy with the result, I need to try harder with the diet to get the BF down though!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very informative. It says your bf is 18.3% what did you think it was?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

How does it work all that out?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Very informative. It says your bf is 18.3% what did you think it was?


to be honest I was happy with sub 20, I used to be very fat (22st @ 16) so its been a really long journey losing it all, I thought about 16% but was happy with 18/19

You stand on the machine and hold out 2 electrodes and it scans your body - the system is called Bodivis (www.bodivis.co.uk)


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

22st?! You look well on your avi mate well done. I'd be happy with that result. How much was the test?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks mate! Was only £2, really glad I had it done


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Might have to give it a go.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

J H said:


> How does it work all that out?


If it uses electrical resistance, they have been the subject of some pretty variable results.I may be wrong, apparently, a body scan (bodpod) is still the only accurate way to gauge body composition.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

bod pod is a good one i have had it done a few times, the DEXA scanner is good too, its used for measuring muscle wastage etc so they can use it for measuring muscle gain, very accurate also!


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

These electrode tests are bull**** mate. I had two done one after the other and the readings were way off both times.

I've also been told that the bodpod is the best bet.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I think knowing my bf will give me a kick up the **** to lower it. I've got a good diet but think I'll push harder if I have a goal. At the moment am just plodding along.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

h901 said:


> These electrode tests are bull**** mate. I had two done one after the other and the readings were way off both times.
> 
> I've also been told that the bodpod is the best bet.


Better than nothing mate.... not sure how the company would be knocking out machines for £5k a time if they were "bull ****"... I imagine that pods are a lot more accurate and also a lot more expensive


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Best way for body fat etc is that water displacement machine thingy.. I think lol..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> You stand on the machine and hold out 2 electrodes and it scans your body - the system is called Bodivis (www.bodivis.co.uk)


PMSL seriously?


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Better than nothing mate.... not sure how the company would be knocking out machines for £5k a time if they were "bull ****"... I imagine that pods are a lot more accurate and also a lot more expensive


Not really, i'd rather have no reading at all then if its giving you a incorrect figure. Giving you false hope.

Just because they cost 5k doesnt mean they work.

Well as i've said if it's given two hugely different reading one after another. Clearly they don't work.

Also if you knew about how the machines work, you'd understand that there is so many different factors which can affect a reading.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ohms law!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Better than nothing mate.... not sure how the company would be knocking out machines for £5k a time if they were "bull ****"... I imagine that pods are a lot more accurate and also a lot more expensive


It costs around £350 for a 30min MRI scan which cannot give you the results as accurately as your test claims to have - an MRI Scanner costs over £50k (or so I am lead to understand).

They can knock them out as people like you believe them and feed cash into them. Companies will make anything if they can justify the cost.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

they only wanted a donation for charity was my first time and 12.7% which was higher then i thought but nevertheless a good kick to get into single digits. was more suprised my left arm and leg had 0.4-0.5kg more muscle then my right side


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

That looks unreal


----------

